# Windows Vista Unable to Connect to Internet



## vsxu (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi all, I am using Windows Vista and I am having problems connecting to the internet. It has been quite a while now, and I'm posting this on my XP machine. 

I'm not sure what connection I have, but I am living in a student accomodation and there is a network cable that goes right into the wall on one end and the other end is to my laptop.

I always get disconnected from the internet for long periods (1 whole day) when I am downloading something halfway through. Previously I had a problem downloading with Flashget, it would go to 99% and then stop, and no internet for 1 day, plus the "Unidentified network problem".

So I stopped using flashget since, and used the normal Windows downloader. I was downloading something from rapidshare today, and suddenly the network went down again till now, my vista machine is still unable to connect. 

Here is my /ipconfig all

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Pavilion>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Pavilion-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigab
it Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-72-6A-03
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.109(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 19 April, 2008 10:32:16 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 19 January, 2038 1:14:07 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.110.136.142
203.110.136.131
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.2.109%17(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.110.136.142
203.110.136.131
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


I have tried the Diagnose and repair, it came out with the windows firewall policy thing and I disabled firewall but the problem still persists. It says that cannot connect to the DNS server. Even when I change the settings to "Automatically connect to a DNS server" it doesn't work. I have also tried the registry hack for the DHCPConnForceBroadcastFlag thing.


I also tried a static IP as per the following:

IP address: 192.168.1.209
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DNS: 203.110.136.142
203.110.136.131


I also tried the IP address that this XP machine managed to be able to connect and it is the following:

IP: 10.1.8.219
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Gatway: 10.1.8.1
DNS: 203.110.136.142
203.110.136.131


I'm wondering what might cause this problem. Is it that downloading might have turned off something crucial for internet connection? Or might there be something wrong with my settings? 

Please, any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## vsxu (Apr 19, 2008)

sorry i forgot to mention that I was using the "Refresh All" in IE7 while I was surfing, to refresh all my tabs, and it was quite a lot of tabs (about 20).. Right after I tried to "Refresh All", I got disconnected. Could that have caused the disconnection?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## icrman (Apr 19, 2008)

If it isn't the normal computer that the internet knows about it won't work. The ISP's are changing things. The ISP needs to have the proper address reported. If you change PC's you may have to have them do a refresh or what ever they do. Or you can clone that address to the right kind of router. 
You maybe able to power down the modem and pc then bring the modem up first then pc of course while they are connected to each other. That may work with your ISP. 
This new deal they are doing is goofing us all up. And wasting our time and money buying new routers that also don't seem to work. Time for a lawsuit?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

icrman said:


> You maybe able to power down the modem and pc then bring the modem up first then pc of course while they are connected to each other. That may work with your ISP.
> This new deal they are doing is goofing us all up. And wasting our time and money buying new routers that also don't seem to work. Time for a lawsuit?


He's connected to student housing networking, he doesn't have a modem or router! Do you read any of these posts before suggesting solutions? Would you please at least read and comprehend the issue before trying to solve it?


----------

